
Linus Pauling Research Notebooks - AmadKamali
http://scarc.library.oregonstate.edu/coll/pauling/rnb/index.html
======
WorkingClassDev
I love things like this. Sad to say I doubt the future will be quite so open.

~~~
hitchhiker999
Unfortunately you may be right (unless we change it ofc!)

------
mutatismutandis
This is awesome, but I wish this was searchable...

